

Show HN: Points – Summarize web pages into bullet points - hughrjones
http://pointsapp.co/

======
hughrjones
Hello everyone, I am the creator of Points, which summarizes news articles and
web pages into bullet points.

Any feedback would be much appreciated!

~~~
greenyoda
This is your fourth such post in 12 days:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=hughrjones](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=hughrjones)

It's getting a bit spammy.

